# Gentoo entschlacken

## janosch

Hallo !

Ich hab mir ja Gentoo erfolgreich installiert jedoch ist mir jetzt aufgefallen, dass das System ziemlich aufgeblasen ist, für das Grundsystem, X und KDE ca. 1,6 GB. Wie kann ich das System wieder kleiner machen?

Ich hab zwar mal vor einiger zeit hier im Forum ein Script gefunden jedoch finde ich es nicht mehr *schem*

mfg janosch

----------

## Pietschy

mhhh die tmp ordner leerräumen, schafft platzt

/var/tmp/portage

/tmp

/usr/portage/distfiles

Script, mir fällt momentan nur dist-clean ein (glaub, das es so hies) versuchs mal zu finden.

Ronny

----------

## Deever

Nein.

/tmp willst du sicher nicht löschen!

----------

## Pietschy

huch ich meine doch den inhalt der Ordner  :Wink: 

Ronny

----------

## plate

Scripts gefällig?  :Smile:  Bitteschön:

Cleaning out stale distfiles

Scripts to remove old binary packages and source files

----------

## aleph-3

... und wo wir schon dabei sind .. "Schlacken" gibt es nicht!  :Wink: 

----------

## janosch

gehört zwar nicht zum Thema aber das gibt es schon 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> KEMPPI ALFA ist ein Schweißerschutzhelm zum Schutz von Augen und Gesicht des Schweißers gegen Licht-bogenstrahlung und Spritzer beim Lichtbogenschweißen, Fugenhobeln und Plasma-schweißen. 
> 
> Die obere Position der Sichtklappe ermöglicht den Schutz der Augen beim Entschlacken.
> ...

 

mfg janosch

----------

## Deever

@Pietschy:

Würdest du dir bitte mal die ausgabe von 'ps ax | grep /tmp' ansehen?  :Wink: 

HTH,

dev

----------

## Pietschy

@deever

Du meinst sicher irgenwelches socket gedönst usw. stimmt daran habe ich nicht gedacht. Ich weis auch nicht wozu diese Dateien gut sind. Und ja manchmal ist es schlecht diese wärend des laufenden Betriebes zu löschen, ich habe auch schon diese Erfahrung gemacht.

Aber es macht auch keinen Sinn den /tmp ordner seinem Schicksal zu überlassen sodas er sich sinnlos füllt.

Kompromissvorschlag: 

/tmp ordner beim runterfahren löschen. zB durch einen eintrag in der local.stop

Also wenn da was dagegen spricht, begehe ich schon seit Monaten immer wieder einen dummen fehler.

Ronny

PS: 'ps ax | grep /tmp' ergibt nichts bei mir.

----------

## // .Kn0rki

wird /tmp nicht beim starten gesäubert?

----------

## Genone

 *// .Kn0rki wrote:*   

> wird /tmp nicht beim starten gesäubert?

 

Teilweise, es sammelt sich aber auch Müll an, vor allem temporäre Dateien von Browsern / Mailprogrammen / Viewern / ... Was ich mache ist ab und zu reinzugucken, alles was älter als eine Woche ist rauszusortieren und das zu löschen (ausser da ist was interessantes bei, was ich mal manuell entpackt/erstellt hatte und behalten will).

----------

